

How have YC founders agreed on product names? - ctingom

And do you need to have the same url as your product name?
======
Kaizyn
In the book Super Crunchers, the author describes how he went about
determining the name for the book: He ran a Google adword experiment between
the name he wanted for the book and the name suggested by others. After
running the ads for a few days, it was clear that 'Super Crunchers' had a ~50%
higher click through rate. Since the book highlights such randomized
experiments and their benefits, it made sense the author would have chosen
this approach.

------
tlrobinson
Well, you don't need to have the same company name as your product name, but
it sure helps to have the domain name for your product name.

------
icky
Do it the Web 2.0 way! ;-)

pwgen -A0 6

